# RED HAT CALLS



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Recived these calls from Rick yesterday for My Predator hunting contest-----------Great calls very nice-----Thanks for supporting my contest Rick*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice, way to go Rick.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice Rick..........


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow ! Look great and thanks for doing this Rick !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Excellent Rick !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you guys. Very glad to do it.

SB I made a video explaining how to use that adjustable call (the one on the left). I will put it on a DVD and send it your way so that who ever gets the call will have a video of my mug using it.... it may avoid some confusion.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Sweet lookin calls!
Mark


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice looking mouse pad Skip


----------

